# V10



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

What does people think of Dodge V10 for plowing


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its unstoppable.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

except for gas, they have a huge amount of torque and from what the few people that i know that have them they have been a good engine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gas pig,,, your better off with a diesel or the 360ci


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

In the time it took to read this the V10 UFT would of bured $4.00 in fuel. Although the price difference between the v10 and the Cummins is normally 40-80%. As a strickly plow truck it will do great. But as a hwy pounder forget it. As a average 7-11MPG is about right.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my v10 averages the same if not better gas miliage then my 5.9 v8 with a 5-speed. so thats not an issue when towing the v10 actually destroys my gaser in miliage it works less to do the same job and saves on fuel.


----------



## agrizman (Dec 6, 2008)

I owned a "96" 2500 with the V-10. Just watch the coil pacs, you have 2, a 6 pac & a 4-pac. With the V-10, you can drop a plug and not notice the power loss until it is to late. I fried a Cyl. wall pulling a 24' box trailer. Bad news. Griz


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

My 95 2500 V10 is in the shop getting the tranny rebuilt. It has been used as a plow truck since it was new (I've only owned it for 3 yrs). Truck was cheap.....and close to everything I was looking for. Does a nice job plowing. Wish the front springs were a bit heavier to prevent some of the sag when lifting the plow. I could swap out the springs, but haven't decided I really need to yet. Fuel mileage is horrible, but you don't buy one of these trucks for mileage. If you need power and don't have a diesel this does well for a gas motor. Also have a F350 V10, can swap Western V between trucks if needed. The Ford handles the weight better, but it a CC long box. Easier to manuver the Dodge. Any other things to look out for on the Dodge V10s?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

As with any 94-02 trucks the front ends. Expecially the track bars!!! Look into the high end clutches so you will never have to pull the trans again. As for the front springs order a front spring kit from a diesel and add the spacer kit to it.


----------



## guff1972 (Dec 23, 2005)

I plowed with a 97 model for 9 years and it worked awesome.Wish I had it back


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Shop that is doing the trans is aware of plowing use and suggested HD clutches and torq converter. I am looking forward to having it back in a couple days. Hope it is much improved compared to prior to dropping reverse. How difficult is it to change the front springs?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

my front springs have also sagged..that's a big heavy engine plus the plow weight...my 360 doesn't get much better mileage than my v-10 fwiw


----------



## jamartz (Jul 12, 2008)

I know my Excursion V10 is an absolute machine! I have a buddy with Dodge V10 and he loves it. It wont stop for anything other then Gas stations!!!!

My Excursion is a bit easier on fuel then the dodge and rightly so Ford 6.8L V10 and Dodges 8.0L so it makes sense.

I wish My dodge had the V10 as I have found the 360 to be pretty under powered IMO.


----------



## agrizman (Dec 6, 2008)

I did never plow with my V-10. I did however tow trailers daily for my construction business. I now drive a Ram 2500 HD 4X4 Quadcad with the 5.7L Hemi and really love the performance and fuel economy," IF YOU STAY OUT OT THE THROTTLE!". Dodge is still the one as far as I am concerned. Griz


----------



## SNOW-BOSS (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 2001 Dodge Quad Cab with the V10 and I would never buy another V10. The power sucks for pulling anything and pushing snow is fine as long as you are in low-range. My previous 360 had more balls. I like the truck itself but not the engine. My biggest compliant right now is the tracking bar. I am getting tired of replacing them. It is in the shop right know getting some other part on it so I don't have to replace the bar again. The gas mileage is terrible which I new when I bought it, but I get no better than 5-6 mpg with it. Next one will be a Cummins.


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Love mine. CTD is of course better but I couldn’t find one at the time but the v10 is a tank. A lot of power and a lot of weight great for plowing. There are a few things that need to be upgraded as with any truck. Track bar is first thing to go. Get one with a hime joint from DT or another aftermarket company. They last longer and are a lot cheaper to replace just the joint not the whole thing. I replaced the front springs with 2.5” skyjacker diesel lift springs. With my 800# v plow it only sags 1” with the plow raised. I also have 600# in the back. The ti-rods suck and I still haven’t found a good up grade for them. And if you have to rebuild a trany make sure you up grade everything you can afford to. Do not have it built to factory specs. Love my truck but next one will me a Cummins.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

anyone who says there v10 doesn't have any power should probably head to a shop and have there truck checked out. I can pull trucks/cars that are stuck in ditches out at idle in 4low. out pull most V8's with a heavy trailer, Ive even out pulled some of the the older mid to late 90's diesels with with the same loads on our trucks.

It doesn't get the best mileage if your just going to drive it around, it needs and wants to be worked. I get the same and some times better mileage plowing snow and hauling trailers than a bunch of guys i know with V8's .

as far as reliability. 207,000 miles and still going. this thing doesn't show any signs of quitting. only thing Ive done to the motor is tuneup's,air pump, belt tensioner, alternator and two water pumps.

as far as front end problems, well pick your truck, they all have them...

check out the stock specs between the v10 and diesel, the v10 actually made more power than the diesels of the same years.

94-01 dodge pickups.
Engine..........................C.I......................HP.........Torque
ohv V10.......................8.0 / 488.............300........440-450
Turbodiesel ohv I6......5.9 / 360.......160-215.......420-440

95 ram v10 207,000 miles. 3.54 gears


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;740303 said:


> anyone who says there v10 doesn't have any power should probably head to a shop and have there truck checked out. I can pull trucks/cars that are stuck in ditches out at idle in 4low. out pull most V8's with a heavy trailer, Ive even out pulled some of the the older mid to late 90's diesels with with the same loads on our trucks.
> 
> It doesn't get the best mileage if your just going to drive it around, it needs and wants to be worked. I get the same and some times better mileage plowing snow and hauling trailers than a bunch of guys i know with V8's .
> 
> ...


Umm a couple things. Pulling out a stuck truck no matter what the motor doesnt make it stronger than the other, I just means one driver had some bad luck and ended up in ditch. As for you Hp and torque rating. The 96 had 235hp and in 98 when the 24 valve came out they had all had 235 hp and 460tq. As for the V10 makin more power LOL. You need to learn alot about gas motors and Diesels. The Power curve of the diesel motor is insane. You get about 400 ft torque by 1200 pm all the way to 2100rpm where you peak out at 460hp then fall off at 2700 rpm. Some where at 2300 RPm you hit peak hp. The motor is governed at 2800 rpm. So pretty much touch the pedal and you have tons of power. Your truck will burn the tires off and leave an older CTD(stock) too look at you white smoke from tires. But your torque is band is small when it comes to max torque. And if you put a 10k trailer behind both trucks and race up a hill. You will use at least twice as much fuel. And be looking at the CTD trailer tail lights pulling away gettting smaller and smaller in distance. Not saying you truck isnt a great tow machine. But come on already. you compared it to a CTD


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

not sure where you get your numbers from..the 96 cummins is only rated at 215hp and thats for the manual trans, the automatics are are 180hp

96-98 12v cummins

Power (SAE net)

* 215 bhp @ 2600 rpm - 49 state manual
* 180 bhp @ 2500 rpm - all auto. trans
* 180 bhp @ 2500 rpm - CA man. trans

Torque (SAE net)

* 440 lb-ft @ 1600 rpm - 49 state manual
* 420 lb-ft @ 1500 rpm - all auto. trans
* 420 lb-ft @ 1500 rpm - CA man. trans

Compression Ratio: 17.5:1 

And then the 98-01 had 460 lb-ft, and that was only in the manual trans version. and the automatics still only had 215hp.

ISB With Manual Transmission

* Peak Torque: 460 LB-ft (from 1600 to 2700 rpm)
* Advertised Power: 235 hp @ 2700 rpm
* Governed Speed*: 3200 rpm
* No Load High Idle: 3500 RPM

ISB With Automatic Transmission

* Peak Torque: 420 lb-ft (from 1600 to 2700 rpm)
* Advertised Power: 215 hp @ 2700 rpm
* Governed Speed: 3200 rpm
* No Load High Idle: 3500 RPM

now lets look at those number compared to the v10

v10 310hp at 4100rpm and 450lb-ft at 2400rpm
















so if we compare the charts above, the v10 was the same for all years but 97, it lost a couple of hp..the diesel chart you see is for the 98-01 24v cummins..

the diesel is making 215hp at 2700rpm the v10 is making a little over 280hp at 2700rpm
the diesel is making 420 lb-ft between 1600-2700rpm the v10 is over 440 lb-ft for that span.

ok im done,,prsport


----------



## SNOW-BOSS (Jan 11, 2009)

All I know is that I have had my truck to several mechanics and good ones at that and they say there is nothing wrong with the truck. I have had a couple of things done to it and nothing helps. I know I can't out pull V8's or diesels so Midwest if you can then you got the one good V10 that they made. I don't mean to sound negative about the V10's but mine sucks, maybe I got the bad one. Not a doubt in my mind that the next one will be a CTD.


----------

